# A lecture from Gordon Walton, Bioware on the MMO in a post WoW world



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 7, 2007)

Its the Austin GDC this week (a very MMO focused event) and Gordon Walton, one of the key people at BioWare Austin, gave a lecture on building an MMO in a post-WoW world. Very interesting read, Gamasutra have a report on it here: Gamasutra - AGDC: BioWare's Walton On Making MMOs Post-World of Warcraft

The only comment I have about this lecture is that GOrdon Walton is sadly on the path to make yet another WoW clone. I honestly thought that Bioware was going to be capable of thinking outside the box and come to the market with something new and fresh but it appears to me that they are intent on making more of the same.


----------



## Hypes (Sep 8, 2007)

I really enjoyed reading that article the other day, he makes great points that apply to any MMO endeavour.

You can't really make a WoW clone, because WoW as he says just an amalgamation of tried and true MMO concepts and gameplay tied together in a very simple and accessible package. It's a recipe that works wonderfully.


----------

